# Guys....Mom needs your Prayers



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My mother who was used to walking 3-4 miles a day at a brisk step, began to slow down about a month ago. Her Dr. had her take some tests and yesterday Wed. they found blockage in two arteries on her heart. One of the blockages is located at a T where the two lines meet. They can not do a stint...so...open heart is the only way. They are going to do both blockages through surgery.

I would appreciate your Prayers tomarrow ( Friday ) at noon my time eastern...that is when she will be going under.

She is healthy however one never knows when your number will be called.

Thank you Guys,
Brian


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My thoughts will be with you, I know how much a Mom means, my Mom has really gone down hill the last two years but still hanging in there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Hassell for your thoughts...she is the bed rock in our family. I have a feeling after this she will be kicking it up again...My wife and I like to walk 3-5 miles a day. I miss mom joining us.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure will. Thoughts and prayer are with you.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it's a blessing already that she was fit enough to notice a change in her routine and have it checked out. Will continue lifting her up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My prayers are and will be with you and your Mom. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help. She'll be up and walking with you soon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Our Prayers on sent-----GOD BLESS you and your FAMILY


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You got it.... sounds like mom was running circles around me before this incident, and i'm sure she will still be light years ahead of me after she's got this taken care of.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

We had some more news last evening that was not a welcome surprise. Durring an echo gram they found the valve that is in that aorata was calcified. So they need to replace it with a pig valve. she went in at 6:30 this morning it is now 9:30. They had to move the time up due to the extra repair. I am taking a break at the hospital.

She did it right...staying fit and knowing what to notice.

Thank you again guys...she is a good one.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Consider it done oac. Just now found this, hope all is OK.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

We'll keep your MOM in our PRAYERS--GOD BLESS HER and your family


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got a PM from OAC (Brian). As you all have read by now his Mom had a couple of severely blocked arteries that required open heart surgery. She is now recovering although there were some complications with bleeding. It took an extra 4 hours on the table.She required a lot of blood, plasma and platlets but is now getting stronger every hour. Brian wanted me to convey how grateful he is for all our prayers. His Father is stressed, both physically and emotionally by all of this (as you can imagine) and it is adversly affecting his health also. So Brian and his siblings and their spouses have joined forces to help his Dad through this with meals and help around the house and all. As such Brians participation here may be sporadic for the short term. He said that he needs his Mom to be on the mend and enjoying her repair in two weeks as he has his Moose hunt to go on at that time. (thank God it didn't happen two weeks later). In the mean time I am positive that Brian would appreciate our continued prayers and support.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Don.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ditto to that youngdon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

LORD HEAR OUR PRAYER---LORD Help Brian's MOM through these trying times. Be with her while she recovers from surgery and make sure BRIAN'S DAD stays healthy so he can comfort her during recovery' LORD BLESS their FAMILY AMEN


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

AMEN to that brother


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Amen SB. Just now read the post been a crazy week. OAC you and your family are in my families prayers


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll be thinking and sending the positive vibes that way bro.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My payers and thoughts go out to you at a time like this, it may seem like the whole world is on your shoulders and that you can not bare the weight it is tough. Hang in there and keep up with positive thinking and keep going.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I am taking a break and thought I would send you an update. First let me thank you for your Prayers and thoughts !

Mom is doing better and it is more easy to be optomistic at this time. As Don informed you she had addtional complications in addition to the valve that needed to be replaced. Due to the fact that she had been taking fish oil as a diet supplament her bloods ability to clot was greatly reduced. Her surgery went well...however they could not get the bleeding stopped. And it did take an addtional 4 hours to slow it down.

There was a risk when they put in the pig valve that a piece of somthing might break free and cause a stroke. There is a possibility that may have happened. She has partial numbness on her face. The Cat scan showed nothing but today the speech therapist found slight short term memory loss. The loss however could be due to her being soo tired ? She actually fell asleep at the conclusion of the testing. They are going to retest her in a few days, I am Praying that she passes with ease.

Guys thank you for your Prayers !! I know mirricules happen...I have seen em.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

PRAYER SEND GOD BLESS YOUR fAMILY


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well here I am again. It is a little after midnight and I am spending the night with mom sister did last night. Mother may be doing better....but wow is she ever in pain. She has a caugh and breathing that sounds like bronchitis, mucas that will not stop, and if you have ever had broken ribs you know how much it hurts to have your chest ripped in two. As she tries to sleep...her caugh and then pain shakes her awake again. I really do feel for her.

Take care of yourselves guys ! If you smoke quit, I did. If your out of shape get back in, I am doing it. If you enjoy life smile and give thanks.

It took me 30 minutes to write this...moms productive caugh had me using suction 5 times pulling out muccas so she could breath.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can only imaine the pain of having your chest split and spread apart... OUCH !! Give our best to Mom and tell her to "Get well soon".
Take care Brian, let us know if you need anything.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My needs are being met by a good Wife and Dads needs are being met by having had good kids. Thanks Don


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Our thoughts and Prayers are with you man, My dad had heart valve replacement last year, heart surgery Is pretty routine anymore God Bless!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

RH- yes you are quite correct heart surgery is more routine than it used to be. I remember my fathers having his first 40 years ago I was 10 at the time...he suffered greatly. Then he had another 5 years ago, he recovered much more quickly.

Mom on the other hand is having difficulty not with the heart or chest but with other complecations. The biggest being able to swallow. Till yesterday she was unable and choked often due any fluid slipping down her throat into her chest, lungs and causing her to caugh and caugh. Sleeping then was seldom.

The good new !! She is beginning with the aid of therapy beginning to swallow ! She even took a little apple sause ! I am optomistic she will now be able to recover more quickly.

She is however still in ICU.

Thank you again Guys !! My family, Friend, Mom, and I appreciate your thoughts and your Prayer !!

Brian


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are they letting her get up and walk at all ? or do they have those compression sleeves on her legs ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not allowed walking yet...she would not be able any how. She has difficulty even getting out of bed to sit into the chair. We the family are kicked out of the room while the nurses are helping her do so. As for compression sleeves, she is wearing stocking up to her knees. Which she does not complain about...my father hated em.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 1457
OAC Yall are in our prayers man!! God doesnt just live in one place as we do he encompasses us all in the palm of his hand!
View attachment 1456


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoping all is well with Mom Man, I am Hoping and Praying for a quick Recovery, my Dad had his Chest Split too and the Coughing, Mucas and Moving around was the toughest for Him too! Much Easier in a few weeks though. Dont forget to take care of yourself and other family members during this time, We All Have to have Rest. Take Care God Bless Yall!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you RH!!

I just did two all nighters 17 hours each with mom Monday and Tuesday got about 4 hours sleep. My wife and I are doing this time tonight, Thursday. She slept about 2 hours broken into about 4 segments she naps for maybe 20 minutes and then is up. She is doing better walking the halls with help but doing it on her own, that is...with a walker. Less caughing and is finally eating soft food and thickened drinks. She WANTS thin fluids but they are worried about asspiration and choking.

Bottom line guys....she is getting stronger, but this is more of a challenge for her than I thought it would be. I have seen it before with dad who has had 2 open hearts and he was not even close the shape mom was in. Mom just seems to be not wanting to fight ??

Thank you guys


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Make sure you and your wife are getting enough rest too Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife is being extreamly supportive through all this. She offered to spend tonight with me of which I am appreciative of. She has been holding down the fort. Her schedule has had her hopping here at home with her girls swimming and school starting up, my children are having a Birthday party this weekend and she has been getting things ready for that...( I am blessed ! ) and she is getting ready for school herself as she is a teacher. So...this is the only night free for her and she offered to spend it with mom...again I am blessed !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes you certainly are. I am equally sure that she is also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I am not so certain of that...but I would like to think I am as generous, caring, as good a cook, house keeper, landscaper, teacher, well..you get the picture. I do get to work on the car through and sometimes get to use the grill too...oh, I do the garden I knew there was a couple things lol.

Here is an example....I took a long nap today catching up on sleep. When I woke she was gone on a bike ride but left me lunch, grilled portobella mushrooms shimp stuffed, grilled egg plant, zewchini, and peppers...mmmmm


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You all are still in my familys prayers OAC. This would be why they are referred to our better halfs. I know me and mine have our issues but when I need her I dont have to ask. You forgot that you are the strobe light when it comes to hunting!!! LOL That's the way it is here anyway at this point and time though she says she wants to go with me to the range more often( This is where I would insert one of those really not sure why smilliy faces)LOL. All funny business aside. MAY ALL THAT READ THIS BE AS BLESSED AS I WISH FOR MY OWN AND PLEASE BLESS WITH THAT THAT THEY NEED.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Bigd, if she starts going to the range with you does that meanyou can buy more guns ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am not sure but I might want to quit coming home late. LOL Though I like your thinking I think!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...that is great idea YD..BD can buy his other half more ammo, guns, trucks...and when she says....honey not to night he has all that stuff to play with


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wont type what she said. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do I have to write a set of rules for these situations too?? Please tell me you didn't ask her:naughty:.

Remember these ?
Don't you know where to hide your key. Rule #1 never ever open the safe in front of the wife. Rule #2 deny, deny, deny, I,ve had that gun for three or four years now. So long I don't even remember exactly when I got it. Rule #3 Always carry your guns in in a case of some kind (they all look the same that way) Rule #4 every gun you ever bought was on sale (clearance is even better).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How about this ?

Chris, please re-read the rules in the "what is your favorite caliber and why" thread. Commit them to memory, practice them as though your guns depended on them. Please follow the proper containment procedures by putting a halt to any talk of what she saw. For instance if she should mention the afore mentioned error on your part in a public setting you need to immediatly DISTRACT the conversation from her and ATTRACT the participnts attention. A few helpful hints 1. belch and or fart the louder the better(say excuse me at twice the volume of previous release) that way even people not affected by the initial distraction will be attracted to you there-by further thwarting her attempt at speaking of said firearms. 2. Say something out of character, just blurt it out, loud enough to shock those around you. Again examples of blurting could include but are not limited to a). I LOVE OUR CAT! HE'S BETTER THAN ANY DOG !







YIKES ! I THINK THAT RASH WE HAVE IS SPREADING ! c) I HOPE ROSIE O'DONNEL GETS BACK ON TV SOON ! d) THOSE WINDOW TREATMENTS REALLY MAKE THIS ROOM COME ALIVE,(use COZY if it's a dark room). Feel free to use any of these in a pinch, they will immediatly draw all her attention to you. As a side bonus she may think you are over worked and need a bit more of her attention. 
If by chance these measures fail (I don't think they will as long as you put a little effort into it) admit that you had lost count of how many you had hidden and tell her that you will sell half of them but first you need to confer with us here to get opinions as to which three to sell!​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! YD thats quite the write up, personnel experiences always have a way of popping up, I don't know what you are growing in the garden but send me some seeds? ps.-- I keep my gun safe outside in the big dog house cause I know I'm the only one ever in it !!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are just some old posts that I regurgitated !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

YD, you throw up well !

Rule number 4) always buy a new safe that looks just like your first one and place it somewhere else. That way you are using camoflage, not deception.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hows Mom today OAC?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hows Mom doing Brian ? Is she still making progress?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Hi....Sorry I have not gotten back with you guys...of course being in AK for two weeks and then back to work well you get the picture. Mom is doing better much better in fact. However I have not seen her yet, but Tomarrow ! My son's birthday 15 th we are going to grammy's for a fish fry ( perch) and grilling chickens too.

Moms sister from Pa came for a visit and would you not know it...she fell and broke her hip. So now Aunt Betty is in the hospital.

Guys I do want to thank you for your Prayers, thoughts, and comments I passed them onto mom often while she was in the hospital and she thanked you too !!!!! I believe in the power of Prayer and have seen happen that in this world should and would not happen. So, I know the truth I have seen. I prayed and pray for you guys too, lifting one another is a true friend. Hassell mentioned it earlier.

Thank you Again ! Everyone !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to hear your mom's doing well OAC---That sucks about Aunt Betty. Looks like they will have lots of time to do some visiting now.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes they will ! Her daughter my cousin whome lives in Georgia is staying with mom and helping my aunt while recovering. So I get to see both which is a blessing but it so does stuck canal water that she has to be injured. At least it is not quite like the movie Miserey....ha ha ha


----------

